# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Jaf Box جــديــد راسكال يعود من جديد ببرنامج sfi البديل عن الجاف

## EZEL

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* اليوم يعود راسكال بقوة ويعلن عن اصدار حديث من برنامج SFI البديل  للجاف ....أي أصبح الاسم الرسمي     , فكما نعلم أن الجاف قد كرك من قبل زويلا  ...SFI
وطبعا اتبع حماية  في هذه النسخةأقوى من السابق  ...
بداية أودّ أن أشرح لكم كيف يعمل هذا البرنامج ؟؟ 
هذا البرنامج لا يزال تجريبي , أي أنه لم تصدر بعد النسخة النهائية . 
كيف يعمل ؟؟؟ الية العمل عندما تدخل الى البرنامج عليك التسجيل فيه وتدخل الى موقع البرنامج وتسجل بيناتك مع وضع ايميلك , فيرسل لك مدير الموقع باسوورد لمدة معينة  شهر مثلا  (LICENSE   KEY ( لكي يعمل  
لن أطيل عليكم ..أترككم مع الصور ومع رابط التحميل ومع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    للتحميل اضغط على كلمة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  في الختام أتمنى من الجميع أن يستفيد من الموضوع ومن البرنامج , ولا سيما أنه هذا الشهر مجاني ..فلا تسنوا التقييم والردود , فردكم يزيد من العطاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## EZEL

> بارك الله فيك اخي

 أهلا وسهلا بك

----------


## EZEL

> جزاك الله خيرا

 أهلا وسهلا بك ...نورت

----------


## EZEL

> بارك الله فيك اخي

 
الله يحفظك أخي ..ونورت الموضوع

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## EZEL

> جزاك الله خيرا

 مرحبا بك أخي الكريم

----------


## wdmaky

مشكور ع المجهود

----------


## WAWI04

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## alhajpc

مجهود جبار

----------


## karimhayat

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## benabdelhafidh

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mostafa_

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## bil34

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mohamedgsm

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## جاك العراق

بارك الله فيك

----------


## rimata

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: merci

----------


## ASHEL12345

Merci

----------


## kartaz

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ايهابو

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمدهاني

مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## sabir22

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zer1965

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zer1965

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## bouhelal

مشكور اخي

----------


## zer1965

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## noaman22000

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

